# Ajax in MyFaces?



## JasonV (16. Apr 2009)

Moin,

so, mein Projekt neigt sich dem Ende zu und ich habe hier noch einen Teil offen.

Ich habe ein Formular mit einer TextArea und einem Textfeld (disabled). Während der Eingabe von Text in die TextArea sollen hier nun die Zeichen überprüft und ggf. ersetzt (nach einem bestimmten Muster) werden und anschließend die Anzahl der Zeichen ausgegeben werden (in dem Textfeld) - immer abhängig vom aktuellen Wert der TextArea.

Da hier ein Validator und ein Submit zwar generell funktionieren würden, wäre dies eine Idee. Allerdings ist dies nicht wirklich eine brauchbare Lösung für mich (bei diesem Projekt zumindest).

Also habe ich mich umgesehen und Ajax4JSF gefunden, welches aber nun mehr unter JBoss "RichFaces" integriert worden ist. Gibt es hier Alternativen? Oder "reines" Ajax verwenden? Dann könnte ich den request aber doch nicht an eine Bean stellen, oder?

Prinzipiell benötige ich also genau das, was Ajax4JSF gemacht hat: beim Ändern eines Feldes eine Methode aufrufen und Feld aktualisieren, ggf. anderes Feld reRendern.


Ich hoffe auf Hilfe ;-)

Danke und Gruß


----------



## maki (16. Apr 2009)

Wieso solltest du a4j nicht mehr verwenden können?


----------



## JasonV (16. Apr 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wieso solltest du a4j nicht mehr verwenden können?


Also, ich sehe das auf der Seite von JBoss nur noch im Bundle mit RichFaces. Und da mittlerweile auch in der RichFaces-Implementierung. Es gibt keine eigene LIB mehr für A4J, und RichFaces einsetzen geht leider nicht.


----------



## maki (16. Apr 2009)

Achso, vor einem Jahr, als ich a4j benutzt habe, war das noch anders...

Der link von der "alten" a4j Projektwebseite auf die neue JBoss Seite führt zu einem 404 Fehler... 

Die binaries bekommst du trotzdem noch aus dem JBoss Maven2 Repo: Index of /maven2/org/ajax4jsf/ajax4jsf


----------



## mmeyer1987 (16. Apr 2009)

JasonV hat gesagt.:


> Also, ich sehe das auf der Seite von JBoss nur noch im Bundle mit RichFaces. Und da mittlerweile auch in der RichFaces-Implementierung. Es gibt keine eigene LIB mehr für A4J, und RichFaces einsetzen geht leider nicht.



Moin,

Möchte auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben.  Du sagst, RichFaces einsetzen geht nicht. Laut den Dokus sind die Komponenten zwar zusammengefasst, aber ob du sie (die RichFaces-Komponenten) nutzt, ist ja deine Sache, oder vertue ich mich da? Denn nutzen müsstest du ja nur die Tags von A4J. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege...  

Grüße!


----------



## JasonV (16. Apr 2009)

Ah, ich bedanke mich. Ich werde es direkt mal testen


----------



## JasonV (16. Apr 2009)

So, a4j läuft schon mal, danke für den Tipp.

Nach ein bisschen probieren stelle ich allerdings fest, dass der setter meiner Bean nicht aufgerufen wird, nur die Action-Method. Ohne Werte in der Bean ist das ja aber nur die Hälfte wert...

Auszug aus der JSP:


```
<h:form id="myForm">
  <h:inputTextarea value="#{myBean.someText}" id="someText">
    <a4j:support event="onkeyup" action="#{myBean.doAction}" reRender="someText" immediate="true" ajaxSingle="true" />
  </h:inputTextarea>
</h:form>
```


Weiß jemand Rat?


----------

